# Computer shop couldn't repair external hard drive



## debodun (Feb 22, 2018)

A few years ago, I bought a Seagate EHD. The last time I went to use it to upload some photos, it worked okay, but when I went to delete a folder, it just froze and also locked up my computer. I had to pull the plug out of the USB to get my computer to work again. After that, the EHD would no longer work. I took it over to the library and tried it on one of their computers, but it didn't function there, either. 

Last week, I took it to a computer repair store (where I bought the computer I'm using now). They had it for a week, then called and told me they couldn't fix it, but could send it out to be repaired, but then my dealings would be with that other firm. Since I didn't know how much it would cost, I told them not to ship it out and I would come over and pick it up. When the tech handed it to me, it was in pieces. They certainly insured I couldn't take it ANYWHERE now for repairs. I think once the case has been opened, it voids the warranty.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

That was totally wrong. They should have at least reassembled it.


----------



## Jandante (Feb 22, 2018)

Sorry to read about your issue with your computer, so frustrating.
I do hope you had all your docs and pics etc saved to an external drive.
Found out years ago when I had a  laptop repaired it cost $$100s and still didn't work properly
so I only buy a cheaper model under $400 now and it has worked out well for me.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2018)

Jandante said:


> I do hope you had all your docs and pics etc saved to an external drive.



That's why I got an EHD in the first place. Discouraging to find they don't last very long. Maybe I gave it indigestion trying to delete too many files at once.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 22, 2018)

An External HD is hardly worth repairing....it would probably cost more to fix one of these than a new one would cost.  You can get a new EHD from Best Buy, or Amazon, for not much over $50, and if you want to wait a couple of weeks, you can get one from China (where they are all made) for less than $20....on EBAY.


----------



## Mike (Feb 22, 2018)

There are some techs who work for themselves
repairing these discs, or if they can't then they
will remove the disc from the case and transfer
the files to a new external drive, over here.

You should have similar where you are, probably
a youngster just getting started.

Mike.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 22, 2018)

Don M. said:


> An External HD is hardly worth repairing....it would probably cost more to fix one of these than a new one would cost.  You can get a new EHD from Best Buy, or Amazon, for not much over $50, and if you want to wait a couple of weeks, you can get one from China (where they are all made) for less than $20....on EBAY.



Or TigerDirectB2B. I get great deals there. I've been shopping there for years and have never had a problem.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)

Don M. said:


> An External HD is hardly worth repairing....it would probably cost more to fix one of these than a new one would cost.  You can get a new EHD from Best Buy, or Amazon, for not much over $50, and if you want to wait a couple of weeks, you can get one from China (where they are all made) for less than $20....on EBAY.



Perhaps she wanted to save the data stored on the broken drive.


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 22, 2018)

Debodun;
Just because the drive doesn't work doesn't mean all your data is gone.  There are companies that specialize in getting data off broken hard drives.  They can even get files off of drives that were soaked in water.  There is no guarantee, but I'd say you have a higher than average chance because your drive wasn't physically damaged (by water, dropped on to a hard surface or smashed).
It can be pricey, but some files are quite valuable.
Google: data recovery, contact one or two and explain your situation.   Some give a free estimate, some charge a small fee for diagnostics.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

Now you have to have a back-up for your back-up.

Anything that is really vital I put on a memory stick / thumbdrive. I figure, the less moving parts the better.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Perhaps she wanted to save the data stored on the broken drive.



That is the Purpose of having an EHD in the first place....backup of important files in case the HD fails....DUH.  However, if an external drive fails, and you replace it fairly soon, virtually nothing is lost.  So long as the data on the internal HD is intact, the first backup to the EHD puts everything back in order.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)

Don M. said:


> That is the Purpose of having an EHD in the first place....backup of important files in case the HD fails....DUH.  However, if an external drive fails, and you replace it fairly soon, virtually nothing is lost.  So long as the data on the internal HD is intact, the first backup to the EHD puts everything back in order.



I know the purpose of an external hard drive.   Some people move files to them and delete them off their computer drive to free up space or whatever.   Just because you do it one way does not mean everyone does.   "Duh."


----------



## oldman (Feb 23, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Now you have to have a back-up for your back-up.
> 
> Anything that is really vital I put on a memory stick / thumbdrive. I figure, the less moving parts the better.



Heck yeah, Phil. Flash drives are the way to go. At Christmas time, Staples ran a special on thumb drives. I bought a box of 12 for $6.00 each, ten in a box. 32 Gigs each.


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 23, 2018)

oldman said:


> Heck yeah, Phil. Flash drives are the way to go. At Christmas time, Staples ran a special on thumb drives. I bought a box of 12 for $6.00 each, ten in a box. 32 Gigs each.


Yeah, because when saving your irreplaceable photos and documents, cheap is the way to go.   Not for me. 

HipG


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 24, 2018)

I started using flash drives after a computer tech told me he had a EHD that started smoking when he was using it. But.. I'm still also using my old EHD for now.

I like to save my photos on a blank cd, then label it and put it away.


----------

